# Benchmarking ZFS?



## Kuzbad (May 22, 2014)

This is really a two-part question, as I am going to open a second thread about suggestions for how to best add an SSD to an existing zpool.

I have a FreeBSD 8 system that is running ZFS on root. It's an all purpose server - MySQL (several gigabytes of database), Samba/Netatalk file share, and Apache. Nothing terribly busy, mostly for a small company intranet.

Here's the `zpool status`:


```
xeon# zpool status
  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: scrub repaired 256K in 15h14m with 0 errors on Sat May 17 08:13:11 2014
config:

	NAME           STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	zroot          ONLINE       0     0     0
	  mirror-0     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gpt/disk0  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gpt/disk1  ONLINE       0     0     0
	  mirror-1     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gpt/disk2  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gpt/disk3  ONLINE       0     0     0
	cache
	  gpt/cache0   ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

disk2 and disk3 were added a year or so after the pool was created.  And dmesg:


```
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD2003FYYS-02W0B0 01.01D01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD2003FYYS-02W0B0 01.01D01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada2 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <WDC WD2002FYPS-02W3B1 04.01G02> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada3 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada3: <WDC WD2002FYPS-02W3B1 04.01G02> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada3: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: Command Queueing enabled
ada3: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada4 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada4: <SanDisk SDSSDXP480G R1311> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada4: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada4: Command Queueing enabled
ada4: 457862MB (937703088 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
```

What's the best way for me to get a good benchmark of performance on the zpool (and possibly even network transfer performance), so I'm not just going by impressions and user reports?


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2014)

One of the tools you can use is benchmarks/bonnie++.


----------

